# Photo Tourny - Hope and Joy



## Ramodkk (May 9, 2008)

The Theme as the title says is: *Hope and Joy*. Basically any pic that demonstrates a sense of hope or hapiness 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than *800 x 600*
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Heres mine 

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture154-2.jpg






original unedtied: http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Picture154.jpg


----------



## Punk (May 9, 2008)

Mine for right now:
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/Picture035.jpg






*Edit:*

Changed picture


----------



## speedyink (May 9, 2008)

If this wasn't what you had in mind let me know.  I was thinking more on the hope side of the topic.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/blarg.jpg


----------



## Ben (May 9, 2008)

Mine for now...
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/IHOP2-24-080911.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (May 9, 2008)

speedyink said:


> If this wasn't what you had in mind let me know.  I was thinking more on the hope side of the topic.



That's fine

Yep it seems like it falls under the "hope side" 

Good so far guys


----------



## vroom_skies (May 9, 2008)

This shall be mine for now:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Computer Forum/IMGP0291-E.jpg





Bob


----------



## Irishwhistle (May 10, 2008)

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8446/marshflowerrg7.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (May 10, 2008)

Good theme, Omar! 

Here's mine;
http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/IMG_5316.jpg


----------



## Punk (May 10, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Good theme, Omar!
> 
> Here's mine;
> http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x284/Kornowski_2007/Photos/IMG_5316.jpg



Hmm are you sure it's the right picture?


----------



## Irishwhistle (May 10, 2008)

Punk said:


> Hmm are you sure it's the right picture?



LOL!  But don't the fish look happy? XD


----------



## Egon (May 10, 2008)

I think I've got this one.

http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8509/nickrainbowhw2.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk (May 10, 2008)

2 more!


----------



## Kornowski (May 10, 2008)

Punk said:


> Hmm are you sure it's the right picture?



Yeah, I'm sure, Why?


----------



## Ben (May 10, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Yeah, I'm sure, Why?



In my opinion, it doesn't really seem very hopeful or joyous. But thats just me


----------



## bass76 (May 10, 2008)

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/IMG_2920Medium.jpg


----------



## Kornowski (May 10, 2008)

Ben said:


> In my opinion, it doesn't really seem very hopeful or joyous. But thats just me



The one yellow fish and the gray background?


----------



## Punk (May 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> The one yellow fish and the gray background?



And I hate those photoshoped pictures (or not natural...)

And it really doesn't fit the theme in my opinion...


----------



## Kornowski (May 11, 2008)

Punk said:


> And I hate those photoshoped pictures (or not natural...)
> 
> And it really doesn't fit the theme in my opinion...



It's not photoshopped. You hate them, Erm, thanks for telling me that...


----------



## Ramodkk (May 11, 2008)

1 More! Everybody else ready?


----------



## bass76 (May 11, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> It's not photoshopped. You hate them, Erm, thanks for telling me that...



My camera does the same thing.  Colour accent.  Your pic fits the theme IMO.  Bright yellow in a colourless world.


----------



## Vizy (May 11, 2008)

Kornowisky. You got my vote


----------



## mep916 (May 11, 2008)

My submission...






http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff227/mep916/479684-R1-043-20_020-1.jpg


----------



## Vizy (May 11, 2008)

if its a multivote, mep, i'm voing for ya also


----------



## Kornowski (May 11, 2008)

bass76 said:


> My camera does the same thing.  Colour accent.  Your pic fits the theme IMO.  Bright yellow in a colourless world.



Yeah, That's right!  Thanks, Man!


----------



## Punk (May 11, 2008)

bass76 said:


> My camera does the same thing.  Colour accent.



That doesn't make the picture natural...


----------



## Ben (May 11, 2008)

Punk said:


> That doesn't make the picture natural...



B&W isn't natural either...but I wonder how many people(Including yourself) use that


----------



## Punk (May 11, 2008)

Ben said:


> B&W isn't natural either...but I wonder how many people(Including yourself) use that



I don't use black white at all... The only time I did it was for the B&W tourny we had.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 11, 2008)

Everybody ready?

Cool , making poll


----------

